# Feeder Insect Traps?



## Oneida (May 7, 2005)

does anyone know of a place i could find something to catch live insects to find to mantids??


----------



## Jackson (May 7, 2005)

I know that ZooMed do a Flying insect trab. Basically a light bulb to attract bugs, with a collection point in the bottom. I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## Jackson (May 7, 2005)

Here is the link. http://www.zoomed.com/html/catchers.php


----------



## Macano (May 7, 2005)

Awesome, I was just wondering if such a thing existed apart from the super expensive moth catchers that collectors use. I may have to get one.


----------



## Jackson (May 7, 2005)

Maybe try making one yourself first using a coke bottle and a light (flashlight) if you have the time on your hands...it'll cost you much less.


----------



## PseudoDave (May 8, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with Jackson, make your own, can work out far cheaper as well. All I do is simply get a nice strong torch, make sure it's got new batteries, wrap a large piece of plain paper into a cone shape on the end of the torch, tape it on or use an elastic band, switch the torch on and point slightly upwards at an angle and leave for a few hours through the night, gets me many goodies. The cone quickly fills with little moths and bugs like lacewings etc.

Regards,

Dave


----------

